# Maximum recoil reduction



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So my shoulder is going to have issues from here on out until I start shooting left handed. In the meantime, I wanted to ask the group if anyone has any experience with recoil reducing shotgun stocks. I've seen some on the internet. Also anyone have any experience with any of those strap on shoulder pads for recoil reduction. I already have pachmayer and limbsaver brands on my shotguns but I am going to need a lot more than that to shoot right handed. I guess I'll have to start practicing shooting left handed and try to master it with a shotgun. I can already shoot a rifle just as good either right or left handed but never tried shooting a shotgun left handed. There just isn't anything they can do for an arthritic shoulder other than a steroid shot 2-3 times a year I guess. :sad:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes on the shoulder pad. I use a PAST recoil shield (mag) when doing alot of mag shooting off a bench, it makes a huge difference. My wife also uses a womans version that clips to a bra strap for shotgun shooting (she bruises easy).

They are like $20. The only downside is they add to your LOP, not an issue for bench shooting but it would throw off your rhythm when shouldering a gun (although as I think about it, it would be nearly the same as shouldering a gun with heavy clothing on)

-DallanC


----------



## SAABGuy (May 13, 2015)

If you're trying to master left handed shotgun shooting the hardest obstacle to overcome is eye dominance because you have both eyes open. The simple aid to adjust is to put a piece of scotch tape in the main focal point on the right lens of your shooting glasses to trick your left eye to become the dominant. Works great for archery also. Best of luck, it takes time.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I too have a Past recoil shield as well as the Cableas shotgun pad that you wear. The past is really good as Dallan says, but the thinner one designed for shotgun shooting is easier to use. Quickly mounting a shotgun while using the Past would be difficult at best.


----------

